# FROM MARK: Info On Missing Ota Guide Data



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

30 seconds ago (3:12 MDT, 7/5/05) I received word that the L215 problem causing some users to have no OTA guide data has been found, and that a fix is in the works for it. While I can't tell you exactly what the bug is, I can tell you that there is absolutely nothing that you can do about it on your end, and that the fix will have to come in a software update. 

I don't yet know whether this will kill L215 going wide or not. 

More as I get it and can pass it along.


----------



## Cyclone (Jul 1, 2002)

Well, its good that it has been found.

In the DC market, the L215 has not changed the OTA EPG at all. We don't get the Baltimore EPG (Might be because of Balt locals being on 105) and we also don't get any sub-channel info on any of the DC stations.


----------



## JPC (Feb 8, 2005)

Mark, 
That's good news. However, unless I've missed a post, the issue regarding whether or not we have to subscribe to locals in order to receive EPG info has yet to be resolved. Has there been any official word on this?


----------



## jergenf (Mar 31, 2005)

JPC said:


> Mark,
> That's good news. However, unless I've missed a post, the issue regarding whether or not we have to subscribe to locals in order to receive EPG info has yet to be resolved. Has there been any official word on this?


That is correct we (non-subscribers) may loose EPG when L216 arrives. I of course hope that they don't decide to withold the guide especially since they failed to provide data using the PSIP method. Doing that would be a malicious action on their part especially because it doesn't cost them a penny more since they're already providing it now.


----------



## michaelL (Nov 30, 2004)

Mark,

Will this fix the OTA Guide Data for those of us that lost guide data for channels in 212?

(ie, When the ota guide data was first released via software update I had the same guide data on all sub channels. The next release they changed it to only be on sub-channel 1. When this happened half of my OTA channels no longer had guide data (even on sub channel 1). Other people in the Triangle market also lost their guide data (plus many other people in other markets)).

Thanks,
Mike


----------



## mfrodsha (Sep 15, 2004)

Will Dish ever allow everyone to see PSIP data?


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

I don't know, Michael.

I'd love to see PSIP, but I have no idea on the 921.


----------



## Sharper (Jan 3, 2005)

Ideally, they would default the guide data for all channels to the guide info from satellite, but allow a user to mark locally scanned channels individually to display the PSIP data instead. That way the user could choose which information source was better for a particular channel. That would serve to alleviate a lot of the "all or nothing" problems with some channels having the right TZ and such in the satellite data, while others are wildly innacurate.

Of course, I don't have a single local digital channel that I could pickup even if I had an antenna hooked up to my 921, so L215 is fine for me.


----------



## langlin (Apr 8, 2005)

michaelL said:


> Mark,
> 
> Will this fix the OTA Guide Data for those of us that lost guide data for channels in 212?
> 
> ...


Mark, I agree with Mike, I hope that 216 is being beta tested by a 921 that lost "some" of the data with 212 and the rest lost with 215 (like Mine) so that this completely cures the problem when it is released.

Leon


----------



## TonyB (Jul 5, 2004)

langlin said:


> Mark, I agree with Mike, I hope that 216 is being beta tested by a 921 that lost "some" of the data with 212 and the rest lost with 215 (like Mine) so that this completely cures the problem when it is released.
> 
> Leon


Please name ONE time that they completely fixed a problem. Its usually 2 steps forward and two steps back.


----------



## langlin (Apr 8, 2005)

TonyB said:


> Please name ONE time that they completely fixed a problem. Its usually 2 steps forward and two steps back.


Actually, they have fixed many problems and my 921 works great except for the guide. I worked 35 years in the television engineering business and I can assure you todays boxes are miracles, they do things that weren't even dreamed possible before so no one should criticize a box that pushes to the edge like the 921 does, if you don't want the adventure, buy a VCR. I just want to help identify the next fix. :grin:


----------



## TonyB (Jul 5, 2004)

langlin said:


> Actually, they have fixed many problems and my 921 works great except for the guide. I worked 35 years in the television engineering business and I can assure you todays boxes are miracles, they do things that weren't even dreamed possible before so no one should criticize a box that pushes to the edge like the 921 does, if you don't want the adventure, buy a VCR. I just want to help identify the next fix. :grin:


OK, so because in the 1960's I was used to 6 transistor radios I should be happy with what Eldon can put out? Todays boxes are only just a little bit better than what we had the year before. Its very simple. Anybody that is in the s/w business SHOULD NOT BREAK CODE WHEN THEY FIX SOMETHING ELSE!!!!!!!!!!

I said last spring that its time to DUMP Elden and use a new team to fix the code for he 921.


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

Enough, TonyB. You've made your opinion very well know, and are very close to violating the rules with your posts in this thread.


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

TonyB, I have ran into the last dozen or so of your posts and they all seem bash related. Did you miss Mark's post about keeping the Bashing out of the 
support forum or just chose to ignore it. 

:soapbox: :rant:
I am in the software business (15+ years as a developer) and guess what there is not a software update in the world (that I know of), that has fixed a number of problems and did not create any new ones. I welcome anybody to list one. Every time you touch software, there is always the risk of breaking something. Also, lots of times you make a fix that results in a side effect bug that was not anticipated. Any developer that states that this is not the nature of the beast, I would not want on my team. Yes the the goal is to fix everything that you can without breaking anything else, but the related is that bugs get introduced when code is changed. The goal is to minimize introducing bugs while maximizing the fixes. 

Oh... Also ever once in a while the same bug will actually creep back into the source code. It happens. Specially if you are working on mutiple source code trees and doing a lot of cross tree merging. 

I understand your frustration but if you are going to make statements like the one above, please do outside of the support forum.

I thinking about create a thread just for this purpose. Maybe that will help because Mark and Allan's request seemed to be ignored. It should not be that difficult guys. Then again maybe it is. 

If you guys want to discuss software experiences to get a better understanding of what might be going on in Eldon I would be happy to participate in a thread outside support area. 

:backtotop


----------

